# How to stop a nappy bin smelling!



## ducky1502

Up until I started using flips as my main nappy I never had a problem. I taped a bit of cotton wool with tea tree oil on to the inside of the bin, folded over the nappies and I never had any bad smells! But now I use flips and just throw in used inserts with no nappy wrapped around them the smell is sickening :sick: I don't know what to do to stop the smell. It's also made worse now because I use night nappies now and they always stink of a rabbit hutch in the morning anyway... but letting them sit in the bin makes me gag!

I was my nappies every other day.

Any advice appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

I took a photo for you! It's a neutradol air freshener. Our whole kitchen was stinkin of wee, it's a godsend!!! Never smell wee anymore at all!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100520111487.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG I always wondered what the smell reminded me of!! 

Rabbit hutch!! 

Totally, lol!


----------



## Rachel_C

Are you cleaning the bucket properly when you do a nappy wash? I tend to just rinse it out every other time and give it a spray with bathroom cleaner and a wipe out then thorough rinse the other times. 

You could try putting a few drops of an essential oil on a muslin in the top of the bucket to cover the nappies if it's just that the nappies are stinky.


----------



## ducky1502

I gave it a good wash this time, I swear I did last time too :shrug:

Guess it's going to be trial and error :(


----------



## mummyclo

NuKe said:


> I took a photo for you! It's a neutradol air freshener. Our whole kitchen was stinkin of wee, it's a godsend!!! Never smell wee anymore at all!
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100520111487.jpg

Random but....are those circles shadows? :wacko:


----------



## flubdub

A few people put a couple of cms of water in the bottom of the bucket with a few drops of essential oil in it. I just open the lid and sprinkle a few drops of either Lavender, Lime or Tea-tree oil over them. I must admit, I can never smell them though, and our night nappies make me :sick: in a morning. They don't smell like wee at all. It's wieeerd.


----------



## Kaites

If the ammonia smell is getting pretty bad, you can pretty much eliminate all smell by rinsing out pee filled diapers with water as they get changed, before chucking them in the diaper pail. Bacteria will convert the urea in pee to ammonia as the diapers sit there, so if the pee isn't present (or you've decreased it to just traces), the bacteria can't make the ammonia. If you've got a diaper sprayer (or really anywhere to rinse the diaper out), it'll help a lot- we've been rinsing lately and never have smells now. I've always cleaned the pail out really well at every washing but the diaper rinse seems to be the key for us being able to keep the stinkies at bay :flower:


----------



## surprisemummy

i rinse out my nappies before they go in the bucket too. i also have a pad stuck to the lid with lemon essential oil on and my bucket actually smells pretty good lol x


----------

